# How does it work?



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

My understanding is that you buy a U.S.-spec Audi, then travel to the factory to receive it. They allow you to drive it around the country after Audi personnel show you the ins and outs of your new car. Then, when you've had enough, you go home and the car is shipped to the U.S. to your local dealer. Is this true? If so, how do they get away with driving a U.S.-spec car on European roads? Thanks!


----------



## AudiS6Avant (May 17, 2005)

http://www.audiusa.com/us/brand/en/exp/european_delivery.html


----------

